# Found blind bag



## Trolling D3 (Jun 10, 2006)

If you lost your blind bag at shenango wildlife area I have it. Let me know what was in it and where it was and I’ll get it to you.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't see it....j/k.


----------



## Trolling D3 (Jun 10, 2006)

good one shad rap. BLIND bag... I get it. I’m hoping to hunt mosquito tomorrow and I’ll have it there with me. I’ll check the thread again in the morning. (This would be Saturday morning 11-21). Let me know if it’s yours.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Trolling D3 said:


> good one shad rap. BLIND bag... I get it. I’m hoping to hunt mosquito tomorrow and I’ll have it there with me. I’ll check the thread again in the morning. (This would be Saturday morning 11-21). Let me know if it’s yours.


Great job trying to get this back to the owner. 
How was hunting at Mosquito today?


----------



## Trolling D3 (Jun 10, 2006)

2 ruddys and a bufflehead. Screwed up my chances at mallards as usual. Lots of shooting on the north end. I was on the south end. A diver rig and layout boat would have been killer this morning.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks for the report

There have been lots of birds north of the buoy line every time i drive-by


----------

